# Yikes! Crack Sound When I Walked On Roof



## happyboy (Jun 21, 2007)

After phoning the stealership to ask if it was OK to walk on the roof of my trailer (who said "no problem" I heard and felt a distinct cracking sensation underneath. After changing my underwear, I phoned back the dealer who said don't worry as long as I didn't sink in 4 or 5 inches and the roof didn't tear. He said it was probably just a plastic piece on top of the truss and said this was not a problem. What does everyone think?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

While walking on the OB roof, make sure to place your steps on the cross trusses (you can see them bulging up most of the time).


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

When walking on the trailer roof I tend to put down a board (1 x 4 or 1x6) across the joists from front-to-back. This helps support my weight as I move from the back to the front. This way I'm not having to constantly focus on the locations of the joists.

When I'm working on a specific area of the roof I sit by butt down on one of the joists and work from there. Alternately I put down a short board between joists that I can put my weight on.

Cracking noise? I wouldn't characterize any noise I've heard as a cracking, but there can be some slight noise as you move around.

Ed


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you train a few small children to do the work needed?

They should be ok up there and easier to catch if they slip off.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You might have cracked the thin wood that is a part of the roof, but so long as things are as your dealer says you're proably OK.

On a side note, stay off the roof! I have serviced darn near everything up there in the nearly 5 years I've been maintaining the Outback and have never needed to walk up there to do so. There isn't anything you cant reach from a decent step ladder. Just lay your belly up there and reach out. Change sides if necessary to finish.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Just lay your belly up there and reach out.


Just make sure you are not wearing anything that could damage the roof membrane ... like a belt (depending on how far out you are reaching from the ladder).

Ed


----------



## happyboy (Jun 21, 2007)

California Jim said:


> You might have cracked the thin wood that is a part of the roof, but so long as things are as your dealer says you're proably OK.
> 
> On a side note, stay off the roof! I have serviced darn near everything up there in the nearly 5 years I've been maintaining the Outback and have never needed to walk up there to do so. There isn't anything you cant reach from a decent step ladder. Just lay your belly up there and reach out. Change sides if necessary to finish.


Thank you Jim. Being the anxious person that I am, contacted Keystone and their answer was what you suggested, so that is probably what it is and it should be OK. As far as walking on the roof...Live and Learn, I guess. Mistakes are OK as long as you don't make the same one twice.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

if you must use wood on your roof please wrap it in carpet or something else soft so you don't scuff or tear the rubber.
wood makes splinters and can be slick when damp!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, I agree with California Jim. I don't need to be up there on the roof.
I washed the roof today with my homemade wash rag on a stick. I used the Maguire's NXT car wash to give it a 'Luxurious bath to float the dirt away and not harm rubber, vinyl or paint' . Awesome. It looks nice and white again. A lot of scrubbing though. My elbow is shot.
Tomorrow it gets UV blocker stuff from ProtectAll.

I did see where I need to fix some small cracks that appeared around the skylight and the TV antenna.
They were not there in March.
I think I want to get a smaller antenna for the radio. I think one like the small black European design on our Beetle should work. That thing that is up there now on the outback is rusting somewhat. Just something else to do.

Yeah, when that rubber roof goes away, I think Line-X is the answer, in white


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a little different outlook ...

Both MSWALT (approx 250lbs) and I (205 - ah I mean 185) were up on his roof during the rally putting up four new MaxxAirs with no problems -- yes -- I agree that the roof is not for playing on but you can definitely walk on it -- just try to stay on the trussels as much as possible but i think that putting anything else up there besides your butt or feet risks doing more injury (scuffing, tearing) then anything...

As for the cracking noise -- that's never good -- i guess as long as the rubber insualtion holds tight then you will be fine -- but bascially you cracked the plywood roof covering -- still should be no problem though -- but you need to mark the spot and make sure you nor anyone else ever steps there again ...

of course i was a little surprised that your weren't surprised when the same dealership that told you that it was OK to walk on the roof in the first place then told you after the wood cracking noise that that noise was also OK..









Nothing you can do about it -- just keep an eye on it -- and stay off that one spot ..


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What Calf Jim said.....


----------

